# New member JD 790 will turnover but not start



## Mark Sasfy (Aug 16, 2020)

Tractir shut down while brush hogging, the Batt pos cable had come off. Repaired iit. now tractor just turns over. There is also no clicking when key is turned fuses in box are fine. Checked fuel lines and filter. Is it the selenoid or something else. 

I had seen a similar issue in this forum but can not find it 

Any would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

When you turn the key to the "on" position, can you hear the fuel solenoid kicking in and the fuel pump running?

The fuel solenoid is mounted on or near the back of the injection pump. Should have a wire running to it. Your engine will not start without this solenoid working.

Can you check for voltage to the fuel solenoid? If the connector is hard to get at, just stick a pin into the wire to check voltage. If no power to the solenoid, there may be a relay not working


----------



## Mark Sasfy (Aug 16, 2020)

BigT said:


> When you turn the key to the "on" position, can you hear the fuel solenoid kicking in and the fuel pump running?


Big T I did all that and then went around again to double check the fuses. Another forum mentioned the 3 amp fuses needed to be checked. One was blown. Very hard to see at first but it was. I replaced it with spare and I'm up and running. I think that when the pos cable separated from the battery it blew the fuse.
Thanks for your support and help 1st time using a forum good experience!


----------

